# Vote on a Lordstown Meet Date v.2



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Poll will be open till Friday night at midnight.

Tom at Lordstown has asked me to give him a few recommendations for a date for the Lordstown meet. I've chosen 7 Fridays that we can use and will send him the top 4. 

Voting is multiple choice. Choose as many as will work for you. Respond to this thread if there is a specific Friday that you absolutely cannot make it for. Please only vote if you are planning on attending. 

May 1st
May 8th
May 15th
May 22nd
May 29th
June 5th
June 12th

In case you haven't heard of this, the Lordstown Assembly Plant is located in Warren, OH.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

too many options you'll never get a sound vote.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bL1Nd said:


> too many options you'll never get a sound vote.


I'm not looking for a sound vote. I'm looking for the top 4 options, and then we'll let the folks at Lordstown pick from those 4 options.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

June 12th is out for me. I would advise against May 22nd because I think a lot of people will have other plans for Memorial Day weekend. Would prefer not May 1 either, but I could probably make it work if need be, I did last year.

Any other date should work for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

May 15/June 5th are out for me. Would prefer May over June, though.

Hopefully it'll be warmer this year!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i could only go if it was in june :angry:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.*
Andrei,*

How far along are is the factory in the retooling work for the next-gen 2016 Cruze? It would be icing on the cake to be able to see a bit of the preparatory work-in-progress, rules permitting. Rumor's are flying the new Cruze may debut at this year's Chicago Auto Show and, if that turns out to be the case, then any worry GM might have about an early reveal via CruzeTALK would be moot. Just a thought.

As far as Homecoming dates in the month of May are concerned, I can adjust responsibilities on my end to make any of the dates other participants prefer. That said, perhaps dropping the May 22nd date should be considered because it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend.

- -
Best, Ulysses


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Ulysses , That's Nice and No Meself will Probably Not Be able to Make any of those Dates . I am Preping to Move South away from this Chicago Weather . 

I am Beat Up from Work , The Army and General Day to day Isues that are not easily Managed with Certainty .. 

With this Move I will become even more Independant and will be in more of a Manageable Lifestyle ..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Yo Ulysses , That's Nice and No Meself will Probably Not Be able to Make any of those Dates . I am Preping to Move South away from this Chicago Weather .
> 
> I am Beat Up from Work , The Army and General Day to day Isues that are not easily Managed with Certainty ..
> 
> With this Move I will become even more Independant and will be in more of a Manageable Lifestyle ..


Where you planning on going?


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

May 29th would be my top pick


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

voted for May 22nd/29th and June 5th. Hoping for some warmer weather this year! However, I should have no problems making any of those dates.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Schön Vielen Dank!*

.*
Andrei,*
Thanks for the innumerable Herculean contributions you make to the CruzeTALK community. Simply cannot image life around the campfire without you.

Register me voted, Ulysses
​


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

June 12 is no go for me, wedding day!


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Baby Due May 13th...would need to be June for me


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

The later the date the warmer usually.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would be interested in attending, but I hesitate to vote for a date as I am not sure if I could make it for sure at this point.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

The closer we can get to June, the better the weather up here in the Lordstown area. Just a thought as last year was early in May I believe and it was cold and yucky.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Son graduates from High school May 31 so that weekend is out. One question, is this a weekend long event or just a 1 or 2 day thing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

June will be the earliest I could go this year. New job - not much PTO yet and I'm going to burn all my PTO the first week of May.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> June 12 is no go for me, wedding day!


Been there done that: LOL Congrats tho.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> Son graduates from High school May 31 so that weekend is out. One question, is this a weekend long event or just a 1 or 2 day thing.


The meet will only be on the Friday. Some of the guys will do other things during the weekend though.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll be out all weekend long to hang out. If it's the May 1st weekend, I will not be able to attend because of my son's birthday. Voted and my fingers are crossed. Hopefully 5/8. That's ideal. regardless, I got a ton of vacation time for the others. I'll gladly use any I can to come out and hang out with everyone here. And be honest, you'd miss me if I couldn't show up  Plus, Justin owes me a hug.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> Plus, Justin owes me a hug.


Ew, cooties.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

They need to shift production to the Arligton plant. Love to be there, but way past the limit of where CTD can get on one tank which is about the same as my limit.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TX CTD said:


> They need to shift production to the Arligton plant. Love to be there, but way past the limit of where CTD can get on one tank which is about the same as my limit.


With as much $$ as K2XX makes them, I doubt that'll happen...


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I am good for any one of the dates I will just have to take off work that Thursday and Friday


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

All seem good to me as long as i got more than a week to prepare for it. Also trying to build an engine May/June time frame but that is also flexible depending on when the ported heads and turbo come back.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Where is Lordstown?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Where is Lordstown?


Warren, OH


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Warren, OH


Yes, I looked it up. Right by Youngstown which is about 450mi for me.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Is there a prize for longest drive to attend? :grin: J/K

1492 miles, one way for me...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

TDCruze said:


> Is there a prize for longest drive to attend? 1492 miles, one way for me...


*Hello Saskatchewan! Can you hear me now?*
If there isn't already special recognition for the person who travels furthest to attend Lordstown Homecoming III, then there should be.

*Can you hear me now?*​


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Yes, I looked it up. Right by Youngstown which is about 450mi for me.


Local artytime:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> Is there a prize for longest drive to attend? :grin: J/K
> 
> 1492 miles, one way for me...


My wife and I were interviewed by the Youngstown CBS affiliate last year because we drove 1,405 miles to get there.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

TDCruze said:


> Is there a prize for longest drive to attend? :grin: J/K
> 
> 1492 miles, one way for me...


Here is your prize








Ya know you should be able to drive that on less then 2 tanks of Diesel Fuel , Now would that be prize enough ?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> Is there a prize for longest drive to attend? :grin: J/K
> 
> 1492 miles, one way for me...


You should at least get a coupon for a free oil change! 



obermd said:


> Local artytime:


Where's that negative rep button? lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

With 50 members voting, I felt that we had enough responses to send our preferred dates over to Lordstown. Here's what the list came down to, from most preferred to least preferred:

1. June 5th
2. June 12th
3. May 29th
4. May 8th


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> With 50 members voting, I felt that we had enough responses to send our preferred dates over to Lordstown. Here's what the list came down to, from most preferred to least preferred:
> 
> 1. June 5th
> 2. June 12th
> ...


Thanks Andrei...

Seems clear to me that those voting prefer a Lordstown meet-up after the Memorial Day holiday is behind us and gentle summer breezes have begun to blow, and by a margin of 3 to 1.

Works fine for me if it works for Tom. Cue up Seals & Croft's _Summer Breeze. _​


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> My wife and I were interviewed by the Youngstown CBS affiliate last year because we drove 1,405 miles to get there.


That is really awesome! :th_dblthumb2:



brian v said:


> Here is your prize
> View attachment 132929
> 
> 
> Ya know you should be able to drive that on less then 2 tanks of Diesel Fuel , Now would that be prize enough ?


That is true, two tanks should make it one way... for that how can I not come! ccasion14: lol 

Patiently waiting to hear what the official meet date is... 

It would be really cool to make it to this.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Didn't make it in time to vote but whatever day it is I will plan to be there. Hopefully have weather like the first meet. Last year wasn't so nice being a overcast day.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I just ran my PTO numbers and I won't be able to make it. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> Unfortunately I just ran my PTO numbers and I won't be able to make it. I'll be there in spirit.


:sad:​


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Some how just missed this. Well be there any day its decided. The top four seem good for us anyway


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anything but the 22nd, that's when that wedding thing is, think I should show up for that...


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

rmass09 said:


> Anything but the 22nd, that's when that wedding thing is, think I should show up for that...


Nah I'm sure everyone would understand ??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> With 50 members voting, I felt that we had enough responses to send our preferred dates over to Lordstown. Here's what the list came down to, from most preferred to least preferred:
> 
> 1. June 5th
> 2. June 12th
> ...


Job one for the 2016 Cruze is scheduled for June 15. So it is doubtful that Tom will be able to host us on June 12.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Unfortunately I just ran my PTO numbers and I won't be able to make it. I'll be there in spirit.


This is a big let down.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Yo Ulysses , That's Nice and No Meself will Probably Not Be able to Make any of those Dates . I am Preping to Move South away from this Chicago Weather .
> 
> I am Beat Up from Work , The Army and General Day to day Isues that are not easily Managed with Certainty ..
> 
> With this Move I will become even more Independant and will be in more of a Manageable Lifestyle ..


Brian - I'm calling BS on this one. 

You were single-handedly the most missed member at Lordstown last year. Plus it's only 400 miles for you! Heck, blue angel and I drove 500 from another frickin country, let alone obermd and mrs. Mike comming from Colorado. 

I feel that it behooves you as a VIP member to reconsider your "probably not" for a will make all best efforts Fort Bragg style.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Job one for the 2016 Cruze is scheduled for June 15. So it is doubtful that Tom will be able to host us on June 12.


Tomko,

Is 'Job One' when pilot vehicles are run through the line from start to finish to test the readiness of the assembly line to successfully build production-worthy vehicles? I've never worked in that environment so am unfamiliar with the term J1 and similar nomenclature.
- -
Thanks, Ulysses


----------



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

Would love to attend 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Tomko,
> 
> Is 'Job One' when pilot vehicles are run through the line from start to finish to test the readiness of the assembly line to successfully build production-worthy vehicles? I've never worked in that environment so am unfamiliar with the term J1 and similar nomenclature.
> - -
> Thanks, Ulysses


Quite frankly I'm not sure myself of that detail; but do know that start of production, whatever that entails, is scheduled for June 15. Although it makes a great question to pose to one of our hosts this year.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Anything but the 22nd, that's when that wedding thing is, think I should show up for that...


Just plan the reception at the union hall. Im sure theyd allow you to.
We wouldnt be wedding crashers either, we'd all be invited right?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just plan the reception at the union hall. Im sure theyd allow you to.
> We wouldnt be wedding crashers either, we'd all be invited right?


Lmao, 100 Cruzes and people he has never met show up to his wedding.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought we were all friends here.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Goin' to the Chapel of Love*



AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just plan the reception at the union hall. Im sure theyd allow you to.
> We wouldnt be wedding crashers either, we'd all be invited right?


*Brilliant idea!
... and imagine the possibilities. It boggles the mind.*

1) TV coverage by an important ABC affiliate station;
2) Newspaper and radio coverage would likewise be guaranteed;
3) Wedding coverage write ups in both the Union's and GM's in-house publications;
4) The Cruzedom equivalent of the sacred Marine arched swords wedding gauntlet, replacing their sabers with dozens of buffed and polished Homecoming III Cruzen from around the nation and Canada;
5) A Union Hall reception that money just couldn't buy. I suspect you'd never again want for Cruze gear and aftermarket parts;
6) Finally, and I'll go out on a limb here ... _but if organized and invitations are sent in a timely fashion _... CEO Mary Barra herself might turn up to extend her congratulations, dance a polka or two and, drum roll, hand the keys of a brand spanking new 201? Cruze to the blessed couple.

I could go on and on, but now hand the microphone back you good people. Please anybody, everybody feel free to add your ideas to list and help make this the wedding of their dreams.

P.S. *brian v* _... you must come.
_Mary's going to be there and she'll be saving the last dance for you!
- -
Ulysses
​


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> 4) The Cruzedom equivalent of the sacred Marine arched swords wedding gauntlet, replacing their sabers with dozens of buffed and polished Homecoming III Cruzen from around the nation and Canada;
> ​


Would that be replaced half axles and steering racks? ccasion14:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Quite frankly I'm not sure myself of that detail; but do know that start of production, whatever that entails, is scheduled for June 15. Although it makes a great question to pose to one of our hosts this year.


I don't know details either, but it's possible they'll run the old body style as a 2016 "classic" for a few months. I don't want to say too much, but normally there's a shutdown period to retool for a new model, and that isn't planned as early as May or June as of now...

But I believe you're correct, that is the Job 1 MY2016 date. Just maybe not D2.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Just maybe not D2.


Sunline,
Would you please translate "Just maybe not D2" into everyday English? Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Sunline,
> Would you please translate "Just maybe not D2" into everyday English? Thanks.


The Cruze is built on the "Delta" (actually Delta-II) platform.

D2XX is the new generation of the platform.
GM Delta platform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The Cruze is built on the "Delta" (actually Delta-II) platform.
> 
> D2XX is the new generation of the platform.
> GM Delta platform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yep, that's it! The current Cruze, which was the GMX071, became the D1SC I believe in 2013 when they renamed. The next gen Cruze, I think, will be D2LC.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One of the things that we were told last year was that there is sufficient space inside the plant to prepare a partial new line while still working the old line. I think this is why we saw the body style changes in 2015 - that part of the line was revamped and activated. For 2016 we're seeing the other part of the line revamped so we will get new drive trains and engines.


----------



## Just_cruz'n (Jul 23, 2013)

Has there been any news on what date they have chosen?


----------



## Camaro Scotty (Jun 28, 2014)

Why was July / August omitted?


----------



## cruzechef2012 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats the date so i can make my hotel reservation?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I do not believe that a final date has been announced as of yet.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

We'll know soon enough. It'll be send out via PM to everyone as well as the Facebook page.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Still no word on a date. I followed up with Tom and just got a response from him. There won't be any tours of the plants this year since they're apparently gearing up for the next generation Cruze. He said maybe there's something else we can work out, and that he'd follow up, so at this point I'll be waiting for a reply from him. 

Not sure what this means as far as this event goes. It may just end up being a large meet & greet since the tours are not going to happen.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

This doesnt sound too promising. Hows that wedding reception planning coming LOL.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Bummer... no tour. Must be top secret work they are doing! lol


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

That sucks about no tour this year...guess I should have bout my cruze a year sooner! Oh well, I'd still love to meet up with the fellow cruzers!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Retool means machine shop is out as well? In theory it's going to be doing gen 2 Cruze and volt sheet metal right?


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

July 10


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Still no word on a date. I followed up with Tom and just got a response from him. There won't be any tours of the plants this year since they're apparently gearing up for the next generation Cruze. He said maybe there's something else we can work out, and that he'd follow up, so at this point I'll be waiting for a reply from him.
> 
> Not sure what this means as far as this event goes. It may just end up being a large meet & greet since the tours are not going to happen.


That's kinda depressing. I guess we'll have to tailgate in the parking lot then. Burgers, dogs and beer!

Edit: On the plus side, there's a BW3's 8 miles away


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They are working on trying to figure out something else that we can do. So hang tight till I hear back.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They are working on trying to figure out something else that we can do. So hang tight till I hear back.


A GM-sponsored day at Cedar Point. I'm sold.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Let's all go to Miami! It's warm


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> A GM-sponsored day at Cedar Point. I'm sold.


We have a company day(Lincoln Electric) for work every year with discount tickets/drink wristbands, dollar parking and free lunch. I could totally get tickets for anyone this summer. It'd be a fun meetup.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

I would like to go--anytime in May but not in June. Now did I just vote or is there another way to do this. Sorry but if this Q has been asked but i don't really want to wade thru 8 pages


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

1877 iris ave said:


> I would like to go--anytime in May but not in June. Now did I just vote or is there another way to do this. Sorry but if this Q has been asked but i don't really want to wade thru 8 pages


The polling is closed. XR is now trying to get us in later in the summer. Lordstown is doing a major retooling for the 2016 model year so they aren't doing tours this spring and at least into the early summer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Vote again, folks!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...on/112417-vote-lordstown-meet-date-v-3-a.html


----------

